# Whiting Lately Anyone?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've always thought the larger ones are hanging around this time of year and was curious if any are being put in the cooler yet? Some pretty good tasting meat IMO. Its about that time! 

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------



## mydj_jeff (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish I knew where they were, too! I grew up on Pensacola Beach and my father and I used to catch them all the time, by the cooler full! Now, it's hit or miss. Guess we caught 'em all in the '70's! Great little fish to catch, good eating too.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the small ones, 6 - 10", are killer redfish bait


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm kind of partial to those Whitings myself...


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Shiznik (2/15/2010)*I've always thought the larger ones are hanging around this time of year and was curious if any are being put in the cooler yet? Some pretty good tasting meat IMO. Its about that time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love whiting. Its right up there with flounder to me. But I have never figured out to target them. When I catch them its always a by catch of whatever else Im trying to catch. And they are few and far between.


----------



## mydj_jeff (Jan 31, 2010)

Whiting bite really close to shore in washouts. Fresh dead shrimp, bottom rig with small hooks will usually get em. I've seen a lot of people come to the beach, bait up and throw out as far as they can, and I get that, but sometimes these fish are 10 feet from shore.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Not sure how I'm gonna do, but I've gotta take a few rods in the morning and try. I've been down from the back surgery, but I figure if I target Whiting, I should be able to round up a PoBoy or two for tomorrow. I haven't been fishing at all since October. Can't wait any longer! I've thrown my bait net for live bait at the beach and caught those baby guys right at the shore. If I catch a few, I'll drop you guys some pics! Great tastin'!

Chris


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't managed much in a while with our nasty cold water, but I may try perdido tomorrow in hopes of water being a little clearer. We killed them in November and December in Gulf Shores just not a whole lot lately. Good luck though! Been pinned behind a desk a little too much lately so I can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

No luck this morning. Man, the wind chill was kickin'! All the dead shrimp came back in like it was just being rinsed off, no nibbles. Oh well, maybe next time! I had to hit the beach to keep my sanity.

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I fished hard on Saturday, hitting a number of washes and rips. Only one whiting, 14 1/2 inches and a little over a pound. Nice filets. Blackened Whiting! Good stuff. 



This one was caught on a string of fresh dead shrimp under a balloon right at the break. Didn't know I had a fish on until the balloon started moving against the prevailing current. 2/0 circle hook on fluorocarbon. I switched to a #2 circle on a pompano rig after that, but nothing. I'm a big believer in smaller hooks for Whiting.



This 50 degree water is killin' our fishin'!


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you cut up the whiting for red fish bait, or leave them whole?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Norton (2/19/2010)*Do you cut up the whiting for red fish bait, or leave them whole?




Who uses whiting for bait? Might as well be using filet mignon for bait. Whiting are DEEE LISSSSSHHH USSS


----------

